# NREMT Simulator results



## burnsmh (Sep 30, 2014)

On the Medictests.com national registry simulator I got 83/122 and it said my score was NOT BAD with 2 stars...That was with me tired and on the phone with my Girlfriend.

Earlier when I was between classes and took it with no distractions I got a score of 96/136 with again 2 stars NOT BAD.

Yesterday I got 86/111 with a score of 3 stars GOOD.

Based on those results, do you guys think I have a shot of passing the NREMT?
My test is Friday, and I am stressing so freeking hard about it.

83/122 = 69% Medical - Pass / Trauma - Pass / OBGYN - Pass / Cardio - Pass / Resp - Pass / Op's - Fail
96/136 = 70% Medical - Pass / Trauma - Fail / OBGYN - Pass / Cardio - Fail / Resp - Pass / Op's - Pass
86/111 = 77% Medical - Pass / Trauma - Fail / OBGYN - Pass / Cardio - Pass / Resp - Pass / Op's - Pass

These are my most recent ones not the ones I took while I was still taking the course.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ehhh, the national test is a hard test to gauge if you will pass or fail. You can pass all sorts of practice tests and still fail the test and vise versa.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Sep 30, 2014)

Those results are unfortunately very vague. I strongly suggest you pay for and take the FISDAP tests, if you are truly worried, as it gives an extremely detailed breakdown of what you need to work on. As in, instead of saying "Trauma - Fail", it will list Chest trauma 85%, Extremity trauma 98%, Pediatric trauma 65%, etc. It allows you to go straight to a section or even page in your book for review, instead of reading/skimming a full chapter.


----------



## Srt4ever (Sep 30, 2014)

For Paramedic NREMT Exam I highly suggest the FISDAP study tool, Comes with over 3,000 question test bank, you get to answer 200 questions and afterwards it shows your weakness and what to study. They say if you can score a 70% or above on there 200 question exam your should't do that bad on the National Exam. 

Highly recommended


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 30, 2014)

For my medic program we have to take the FISDAP test twice. Once at the beginning of our internship and then at the end. Sounds like it will be helpful


----------



## burnsmh (Sep 30, 2014)

I would but I already bought this subscription D: And now Im broke.


----------

